# [SOLVED] Realtek RTL8187B



## war5662 (Nov 9, 2011)

Please help!!!

I have an Advent laptop running Vista. I re-installed the OS and now cannot get connected to the web via Wireless.

I have a Realtek RTL8187B adapter and have updated the software drivers but still no luck. Have tried everything I can think of.

OS Service Packs 1 and 2. Wireless is on but finds no networks?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

You have updated the drivers from the advent or realtek website to the latest ones?

In services verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
• Computer Browser
• DHCP Client
• DNS Client
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
• Server
• TCP/IP Netbios helper
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only)
• Workstation


----------



## war5662 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Hello Cyberman,

and thank you for taking the time to reply for me, apologies for time taken getting back to you, but location and time difference doesn't help. However, I have checked the sevices and all are running. I have also updated the driver although I did this via download.com, so will now go and update from Realtek site if I can find it, then come back again.

At present I get the following error wording:
Windows Network Diagnostics says

The network adapter "Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter" is experiencing driver or hardware related issues
Click here for information

This just takes me round and round and I get nowhere. Have just updated windows with a further 59 files, yesterday was a further 176, etc.

Thanks again for now.


----------



## war5662 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Just another thing, I have vista OS 32 bit.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Check in device manager under network adapters open up your realtek usb adapter and see if "This device is working properly" is displayed.


----------



## war5662 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Hello Cyberman,

and thank you again.

Yes, keep doing that and it alsways says it is working properly and showing no conflicts?? It really is frustrating me. No idea what else to try. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

1. Are you using a ADSL modem/router to connect to the internet or are you connected using a modem with an access point connected to the modem via an ethernet cable?

2. What security software are you running?


----------



## war5662 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

I am using a USB dongle on the laptop to connect to the internet, but want to connect it to an ADSL modem/router, but it just will not find any wireless networrks to connect. My friends laptop works fine and finds around 15 within the area?

I have Windows security and Zone Alarm free Firewall until I sort this problem.

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Hi,

1. Just curious, does the Advent laptop not have a built-in wireless adapter? (does it support Wi-Fi)?

Onto some troubleshooting:

2. Have you tried using the Realtek RTL8187B (wireless adapter) USB dongle on your friend's computer? If not, please try using it on your friend's laptop to see if it is able to detect wireless networks in the vicinity.

3. Connect the USB dongle back to your computer, restart your computer in the Safe Mode, access the Device Manager, locate the Realtek RTL8187B wireless adapter, right-click and choose Uninstall. 

Restart your computer in the normal mode and let Windows detect the wireless adapter (USB dongle) again and install the driver for it.

4. After you've completed Step 3:

Go to: Start > Control Panel > Internet Options > Connections > select "Never dial a connection" > click on LAN Settings and select "Automatically detect settings" > Apply > OK.

5. Try using IE to browse the internet.


----------



## war5662 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Hello ReviverSoft,

Now I'm confused.......... I assumed the Realtek RTL8187B wlan was inbuilt? and it says in properties it is working correctly? Just can't get it to connect wirelessly? 

The USB dongle I am using is purely until I can get wireless access?


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

My bad, thanks for the clarification!

#1 Could you please try the driver package from here?

Realtek (look under RTL8187B)

#2 If the above driver doesn't help, you might want to look through the following discussion:

[SOLVED] can't turn rtl8187b wlan card on under ubuntu 9.04 in Advent 9315

The BIOS update (to enable the adapter at startup) could be the answer.


----------



## war5662 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Hi ReviverSoft,

I have done as you suggested with the Drivers, and it is now saying,

The network adapter "Wireless Network Connection" is not correctly configured to use the IP Protocol

How do I solve this one? Can anyone help please.................


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Start > Control Panel > Network and Sharing Center > Change Adapter Settings > Select Wireless Network Connection > Right-click and choose Properties > Uncheck “Internet Protocol Version 6″ and click on “OK”

Let us know if this works.

In the meantime, please check to see if a BIOS update is available for your computer, from the ADVENT support site.


----------



## war5662 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Hello ReviverSoft,
and thank you so much for replying.
I have done as you suggested and it has installed the drivers, but the same error message is coming up.
It also shows the Realtek RTL8187B Wireless LAN Utility, which Consists of 6 tabs
General
Profile
Available Network
Status
Statistics
Wi-Fi Protect Setup
Each tab has various options to set up the LAN. Could you assist me with this please?
Kind Regards


----------



## war5662 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B SOLVED!!*

I have solved this problem myself, by installing the RTL8187S WLAN driver. It instantly solved all the problems! :biggrinje

Thanks for the help anyway. Hope this also helps amny others with the same problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B*

Hi sorry not been back to you been away for a few days glad its sorted for you and thanks to RivverSoft.


----------



## rkl20031 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: Realtek RTL8187B SOLVED!!*



war5662 said:


> I have solved this problem myself, by installing the RTL8187S WLAN driver. It instantly solved all the problems! :biggrinje
> 
> Thanks for the help anyway. Hope this also helps amny others with the same problem.


Hi i know this is a really old thread but i have the same problem and i want to ask: where did you download the driver


----------

